# Gap in french doors, ANY IDEAS?



## joecaption

Only way way I can see that happening is if the door is defective.
I'd check to see how straight those two edges are with a 6' level as a straight edge.
A string pulled tight along the edge can do the same thing.


----------



## chipraynor

yes they are defective from the mill shop. i didn't notice it until i was ready to install. paid for them months ago...just looking for a idea how to mask best as i can? was thinking of mounting a 1 inch mullin to one side?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

id contact the store you bought them and ask for a replacement.. dont get hte entire assembly replaced but just the slabs. 

we often buy solid doors that show up warped.. we hand the door get the jamb set perfectly then take just the slab back which is usually teh culprit


----------



## HotelRenovator

There is an easier solution to all of this. Although I cant clearly see the precise measurement of the gap between the 2 doors however I will give you an example and steps.

FOR EACH INDIVIDUAL HINGE
1). Remove hinge from Jamb(One at a time, top to bottom) 
2). Place a piece of cardboard over the hinge strike plate and trace it out
3). Re-attatch the hinge(with the cardboard trace) to the jamb.
4).Repeat for each hinge

The cardboard behind the hinges pushes the door out further as a result minimizing the "reveal" in between the 2 doors. 
NOTE: if the gap is only larger on top or vice versa, add cardboard where it is necessary. If it is about the same throughout then most likely need it for 6 hinges

There are other ways and materials you can use but for a fix an material in your home this will surely eliminate your issue


----------



## BigJim

Install a T strip, that will take care of the gap.


----------



## joecaption

Please do not waste time messing with the hindges. not going to fix it.
No clue how a T strip would even work in this case.
Use A mullen strip. Or just mark it, plan it, sand, prime and paint.


----------



## BigJim

With a T-Astragal strip it will cover the gaps and look good.


----------



## Ironlight

Those are seriously defective and any "fix" is going to be a hack.

Take the doors off the hinges and take them back where you got them. It won't take them 30 seconds to confirm that they are defective.


----------



## SuperSteve

Chip,

This Is my first time using this site and I was just browsing through some forums, anyway I am a licensed GC and would have to say the old "cardboard" trick is your best bet. I too have done hotels "hotelrenovator" and we use it all the time. If your not satisfied chip this attempt will not be a loss for you, you spend no money and only takes a couple of minutes. GIVE IT A GO!


----------



## bbo

how would the cardboard help? If you read his thread, the TOP and BOTTOM are fine ( ie, gap is minimal)

its the MIDDLE of the door that the gap is the problem.

the solutions are to either 

1) get the doors replaced with properly milled and unwarped slabs.
2) the T strip.


----------



## PaliBob

1 ,Use the string technique to find which door edge has the curve.
2. Mount a T strip to that edge, top & btm only.
3. Use the cardboard shims to true up the center gap.
4. Nail up T strip center section and putty up the remaining gap.


----------



## joecaption

Look again at the pictures, read the post again. there's such a small gap at the top and bottom I see no way that T is going to fit.


----------



## BigJim

Joe, the pictures on my PC look like the gap is the same from top to bottom, there seems to be a wider gap in the middle from the doors not being right. If it is as you say then you are right the T strip wouldn't be much help.


----------



## PaliBob

chipraynor said:


> ...just looking for a idea how to mask best as i can?........


 I think the OP is willing to shave the upper and lower sides of the wavy door as long as it looks better. The metal T strip with shims in the middle section will do that.


----------

